# Veg room help.



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm runing into a small problem with how I'm going to be able to set up my veg room. 

The dimensions are 2'x6' of the closet they will be in. The closet doors are bi-fold doors with vents on them. My original plans were to put up that foam insulation panel stuff to form walls to make the area 2'x4' BUT my lights I'm getting are exactly 24"x24" so Putting up that insulation is going to be a problem to make the lights fit. I have no idea how I'm going to do ventilation or get a solid 2'x4' sealed off area in the closet to keep the light in and neg air pressure for the smell if any.

 I could put up the insulation and have the lights sit on the top edges of the insulation at the top of the panels but then I would unable to move the lights down close to the plants, I would need to make a table that could be dropped down as the plants grow up. The pic is what my closet looks like maybe you guys could help me out a bit.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is a picture of my veg closet. I veg 24 hours so no need to be light proof.



​  I use fans and the window for fresh air.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, if you are only using this for vegging and have no intensions for flowering here then it doesn't need to be so tight. Just like the way that Rosebud has hers in her closet with the doors open, and you can set a fan out in front of them to move the air around. Smell shouldn't be an issue while they are in veg either.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2012)

I am using a closet that is 2 x 6 also, but only using a 2 x 4 space.  I just hang a piece of Panda film in there to make the space smaller--you don't really need rigid walls.  Since it is a spared room, I, like Rosebud, just keep the door open.

What lights did you buy?


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone; helped me see what I need to do to my closet, which also helped save money. Since the closets are butted up against eachother I may only need one fan on an inline controller and have the division between the flower closet and the veg closet as the passive intake so it draws air in to both rooms. 

THG I'm getting two of those PL-55 tek 2ft 4-lamp T5's you linked me to in another thread, Those seem like the best option to fit in that 24in area and my hydro store had one set up on display so it made me decide to get them online (cheaper online lol)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2012)

I think that you are going to be very happy with those.  I have my 2 lamp one out on loan to a buddy that is having heat issues with his MH this time of year.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 17, 2012)

I think I'll like them too, and when it comes time to do a seed run for one day or two I can take one of the lights down and move it to another room to pollinate while keeping the veg going.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 2, 2012)

Bullet, I have a similar style closet door, what are your plans for keeping the flowering room light tight with the slotted style door while still allowing for a passive intake?

sMACk


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 2, 2012)

With the flowering room I'm drywalling up the closet door (on the inside) and cutting out a space on the 2' wide wall  between the veg closet and the flower closet to allow access and air flow. I'm putting up a piece of foam insulation that's 2'x8' With some holes cut into it for passive intake.  On the flower side of the I'm going to put a roof vent cover. hxxp://www.lowes.com/pd_17146-228-RVG51010_0__?productId=3122215&Ntt=roof+vent+cap&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo=

 And that will allow the air to come through and light to stay out you can put a louvered vent plate over your holes to give it a stealth look. If you are going to use your closet doors for the air intake get the foam insulation and cut it to the size of your vents to cover them up run some duct tape on the inside of the hinges to block that light. Cut holes on your foam on your door vents and put that roof vent cover over those holes.

Ill post up some pics here in a little while of what I'm going to be doing and what I have now.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 2, 2012)

I am only talking abotu the flowering room, where it has to be light tight.

you are using drywall to cover the closet door?  Did I get that right?  How are you placing it so that the door still works functionally and you can access the room without having to pull out the whole piece of drywall everytime?

thanks
sMACk


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh okay Yeah I'm just drywalling it up and that door won't be used the access will be from the veg closet through the partition wall that seperates the two. 

In your case what you can do is put up that foam board insulation to cover up your vents on the door(cut the foam board to the size of your vents and tape it/glue/caulk it up, cut holes into that foam and put the roof vent cap on the inside of that door. To make the cracks of your hinges light tight put ductape on the inside of your hinge so it still moves but blocks light.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 2, 2012)

yea thats what I figured i was going to do, but im using some oven hood filter material instead of a vent cap or something like that.  I was hoping you had thoguht of something clever I had overlooked. thanks again.

sMACk


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 2, 2012)

Here are the pics of what I have now and my future plans. Please excuse the messy little veg area I have going its not permanent by any means; just there till I get my T5fixture  (Note: I just taped up the foam board with the hole in it for an example)


----------

